# Domelight/Clock/Radio circuit



## Modemagic (May 13, 2004)

Does anyone know where the fuse is that controls the domelight/clock/radio circuit? I just noticed that mine isn't working and like to get it taken care of!


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Check the 10A fuses labeled "Room Lamp" and "Audio". They also show a fuse in the radio itself although mine doesn't appear to have one, you might have to remove the housing to get to it.


----------



## Modemagic (May 13, 2004)

Checked both fuses.. didn't bother to pull the radio since the domelight, clock in gauge cluster, seatbelt aren't working either. Fuses were good, but when i pulled the fuse, for a split second the domelight flashed on. 

Loose connection in fusebox?!?!


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Use a flashlight and peek down into the fuseblock in the slot where that fuse goes, and see if it looks like the contacts might be too far apart. You could pull another fuse to compare them to one that you know functions properly. If wiggling the fuse makes the lights work, then try a new fuse to see if that does it. If you have to wiggle the new fuse, then I'd say you need to bend the contacts so that the fuse can make contact with them. To do so, you'll need a metal pick, like the ones detists use to make your gums bleed. Remove your battery negative cable so you don't fry anything by mistake, and use the pick to bend the contacts toward each other. Then reinsert the fuse and put the negative cable back on and see if that works. I had to do this in my XE beacause I remove the car phone it came with and they had used those half assed fuse clips that you put in with the fuse, to power the phone. Well, since that makes the blades on the fuse 3 times thicker, that bent the contacts back, so that when the fuse was inserted without the added thickness of the clip, they were too spread out to make contact with the fuse.


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

My domelight acts up also sometimes if I keep it on too long. It does light up when I take off the cover and kick the light bulb, I checked all contacts they're nice, tight and shiny. The light bulb is super white bright one tho not stock. Could that be the cause ?


----------

